# Gaming Pc Zusammen stellen.



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

Hallo ich suche ein Gaming Pc wo min. 2 Jahre die neusten Spiele laufen sollten.
Also er sollte höchsten zu um die 880Euro kosten ein bisschen mehr ist auch nicht schlimm. Was mir wichtig wär das der Computer von den Verkäufern schon zusammen gebaut wär und ich auf den gesamten Computer Garantie bekomme da es etwas blöd ist wen was kaputt geht den Komponet zu suchen. Es sollte bei dem Pc ein Monitor mit min. 24 Zoll dabei sein und eine einigermassen gut Anlage wie z.b. die Logitech Z506. Okay das wars es erstmal wär nett wen ihr mir helfen könntet. Wenn ihr noch fragen habt fragt.

Mfg Pzych0k1nq


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

z 506 ~60
benq 24" ~140

bleiben also ca 700 für den rechner

willst du übertakten?


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

ich kann das nicht


----------



## jensi251 (21. November 2011)

Also schonmal keinen K Prozessor.
guck dir erstmal das hier an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...08-pc-konfigurationen-fuer-intel-amd.html#650


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

Wenn du mehr fragen hast stell ^^


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

mit oc
*CPU:* i5 2500k ~180
*CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright HR-02 Macho(162mm), EKL Nordwand Rev. B(155mm), Be Quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1(167mm), EKL Matterhorn(158mm) ~30-40
*Board:* ASRock P67 Pro3 ~80


ohne oc
*CPU:* i5 2400 ~160
*CPU-Kühler:* boxed oder alpenföhn sella ~16
*Board:* ASRock H67M ~87


*RAM:* 8 GB Kit DDR3 1333 TeamGroup Elite ~30
*Grafikkarte:* ASUS ENGTX 560Ti ~205
*HDD: *Hast du noch eine rumliegen? Samsung Spinpoint F3 ist derzeit bei 100€ -.-
*Netzteil:* Antec HCG 520 W ~60
*Gehäuse:* Sharkoon T9 Value oder Bitfenix Shinobi mit Fenster oder Lancool PC-K58 oder Caseking Gehäusefinder ~60


mit oc: ~ 650
ohne oc: ~ 620

die Spinpoint F3 kostet normal 45€ die käme dann im Januar ca. dazu (dann sollen die Preise sinken)
durch den spielraum der bleibt könntest du beim bildschirm etwas mehr zaheln was sicher nicht verkehrt wäre...


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

Overclocken tut man doch übers bios oder?


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

Pzych0k1nq schrieb:


> Overclocken tut man doch übers bios oder?


 
yop dem ist so.
is bei den neuen intels stink einfach.
auf 4 ghz bringt den 2500k so wirklich jeder
dauert 5min ^^


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

Und was ist die gefahr?^^


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

wenn du nur auf 4ghz gehst...
gibts eig keine.
musst halt die spannung leicht erhöhen...
wenn du das ganze mit nem boxed machst wirds schnell heiß
bei nem macho zb kein problem

generell ist die größte gefahr die hitze
und bei sehr hohen spannungen verkürzt sich die lebensdauer...
aber bei ca 4ghz bist du da nicht gefährdet...


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

beim oc wie siehts aus mit der garantie?


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

verfällt glaub komplett...


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

hmmm... trotzdem danke überleg es mir mal.
Was halten die anderen von dem PC oder würde mir jemand was anderes empfehlen?
Mir ist grad noch was aufgefallen das wäre ja dann bei verschiedenen Händlern.


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

die meisten teile sind recht gut ersetzbar... wenn du nur bei einem händler bestellen willst musst du halt vlt kompromisse eingehen...


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

Ersetztbar ist alles aber das Geld  Und Porto müsste ich auch wieder überall zahlen.


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

für die meisten teile gibts gleichwertigen + gleichpreisigen ersatz... (zumindest ca)


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

Kannst du noch einen Pc nur auf bei einem Käufer zusammenstellen?


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

uff 
ich sitz eig auf arbeit und hab meine hänger halbe stunde XD
ich schau mal ob sich schnell was machen lässt


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

Hahahaha Naja kannst ja auch später^^


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

is wohl schlauer 
kannst ja selbst mal schauen:
top adressen:
mindfactory, hardwareversand, alternate
oder schau einfach bei geizhals.
tu alles in ne liste und lass dir die günstigsten für 1 / 2 händler raussuchen und schau welche teile dann (bei bestellung bei einem händler) nicht verfügbar wären und frag hier wieder


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

Ist der eig nicht besser AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?


----------



## jensi251 (21. November 2011)

Nein.
Der i5 2400 ist in den meisten wenn nicht sogar allen Situationen überlegen.


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

amd kommt an die intels im moment echt nicht ran...


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

Ok und könnte ich mit der Graka Battelfield 3 auf höchster Grafik zocken?


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

ultra mit aa usw schafft sie nicht...
aber ohne aa soll ultra angeblich laufen
high geht auf jeden fall problemlos


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

der bildschirm hat kein hd soweit ich das gesehen hab oder?


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

welcher?

der benq? doch


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

denn wo du mir vorgeschlagen hast


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

hat er...
aber wenn noch budget da is würd ich den empfehlen:
asus vk246h


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

Das wär mal das bei Mindfactory https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php


----------



## Ashton (21. November 2011)

Dein Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

Der Link ist nur alles von Mindfactory das kostet dan 877 Euro.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

Ashton schrieb:


> Dein Link funktioniert nicht.


 
Und was sagst zum PC würdest mir was anderes empfehlen?


----------



## Ashton (21. November 2011)

Wenn es jonasf geklaute Zusammenstellung von mir ist aus Post #6, dann kann ich sie empfehlen.
Ansonsten poste einfach deine Zusammenstellung nochmal.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

das war ja keine wollt ihm nur zeigen was es alles bei einem laden kostet^^


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

wir können die mindfactory shopping card immer noch nicht sehen sorry...
schreib die komponenten einfach hier rein


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

das waren doch die von dir genau die gleichen nur hald der andere bildschirm^^


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

das kann ich ja nicht wissen weil ich das zeug wie gesagt nicht sehen konnte weil der link nicht geht und du sie ja nie gepostet hast XD
welcher bildschirm denn?


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

Also alles für das ohne overclock und der stereo nur hald mit dem asus vk246h bildschirm^^


----------



## jonasf (21. November 2011)

ok. der vk246h ist meiner meinung nach echt geil


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (21. November 2011)

Also alles bei mindfaktory kostet 877


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (22. November 2011)

Hat wer noch nen anderen Vorschlag ?


----------



## Ashton (22. November 2011)

Liste einfach nochmal alles sauber auf. 
Ansonsten probier die Zusammenstellung bei Hardwareversand.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (22. November 2011)

Board: ASRock P67 Pro3 ~80
CPU: i5 2400 ~160
CPU-Kühler: boxed oder alpenföhn sella ~16
Board: ASRock H67M ~87


RAM: 8 GB Kit DDR3 1333 TeamGroup Elite ~30
Grafikkarte: ASUS ENGTX 560Ti ~205
Netzteil: Antec HCG 520 W ~60
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value oder Bitfenix Shinobi mit Fenster oder Lancool PC-K58 oder Caseking Gehäusefinder ~60              asus vk246h. 
Logitech z506
Die Preise stimmen dan nich geht nich besser  weil ich mit iPhone in bin also das hat man mir vorgeschlagen


----------



## Ashton (22. November 2011)

Das P67 Board macht keinen Sinn.
Als Board kannst du MSI PH61A-P35 oder ASRock H67M-GE
Als Netzteil würde auch ein Cougar A450 reichen.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (22. November 2011)

Ok danke die anderen findest ok?


----------



## Ashton (22. November 2011)

Jo bei den Boxen kenn ich mich nicht gut genug aus, aber der Rest ist top!


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (22. November 2011)

Die Boxen waren mein Wunsch  ok welches von den 2 Mainboard findest du dann besser?


----------



## Ashton (22. November 2011)

Dann ist ja gut.  Finde das MSI besser, aber Mindfactory hat das nicht.
Würde mit der Konfig aber eh eher bei Hardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (22. November 2011)

Kannst mir ne liste machen geht mit dem Handy schlecht?


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (22. November 2011)

Kannst du mir ne liste bei hardwareversand machen geht schlecht mit dem handy


----------



## Ashton (22. November 2011)

CPU: i5 2400
Board: MSI PH61A-P35 
RAM: 8 GB Kit DDR3 1333 G.Skill
Grafikkarte: ASUS ENGTX 560Ti 
Netzteil: Cougar A450
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi mit Fenster
Monitor: Asus vk246h
Logitech z506
Rechner-Zusammenbau

Laufwerk und Festplatte hast du?


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (22. November 2011)

Eigentlich habe ich ja Eine Festplatte und ein Laufwerk aber ich wollte mir den Computer zusammenbauen lassen


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (22. November 2011)

Die bauen den dann nicht zsm oder?


----------



## Ashton (22. November 2011)

Die bauen dir das Zusammen was du dort bestellst.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (22. November 2011)

Also bauen sie mir es auch ohne Laufwerk und Festplatte zsm ich Brauch eig auch noch lüfter für das gehäuse und für den Prozessor


----------



## jonasf (23. November 2011)

die baun rein was du bestellst
also beim i5 2400 würde der boxed ausreichen

gehäuse: Scythe Slip Stream


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (23. November 2011)

Aber eig wen ich 20 Euro drauf leg bekomm ich doch den i5 2500k wär es dann nicht sinnvoller ihn gleich zu nehmen?


----------



## Ashton (23. November 2011)

Kannst du machen aber zum Übertakten brauchst du auch noch ein P- oder Z-Boar + 20-30 dazu noch einen gescheiten Kühler +~30-40
Macht also ca ~80 mehr.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (23. November 2011)

Ich will ja nicht Übertakten.


----------



## Ashton (23. November 2011)

Dann lohnt der i5 2500 nicht, da du die 0,2 GHz mehr nicht merken wirst.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (23. November 2011)

Vorderseite : 120 mm Lüfter x 1 / Einlass ¦ Rückseite : 120 mm Lüfter x 1 / Auslass / Unterstützung für 1 92-mm-Lüfter ¦ Seite : 120 mm Lüfterhalterung x 1 ¦ Oberseite : 120/140 mm Lüfterhalterung x 2 ¦ Unten : 120 mm Lüfterhalterung x 1 ¦ Vorderseite : 120 mm Lüfterhalterung x 1 / Einlass 
Wie viel lüfter sind das jetzt wo ich dann noch in gehäuse bauen kann?


----------



## Ashton (23. November 2011)

Nenn uns den Namen des Gehäuses und dir kann geholfen werden.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (23. November 2011)

BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower black Window, ich hab 3 gezählt


----------



## Ashton (23. November 2011)

Das Shinobi mit Fenster hat schon 2 recht brauchbare 120mm Lüfter vorinstalliert, da bräuchtest also keine weiteren einbauen.
Würde maximal noch 1x oben hinten hinpflanzen und ggf. die anderen beiden ersetzen.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (23. November 2011)

Ah ok das reicht dann vorerst gut dann wenn der pc für 2 jahre die neusten spiele reichen würde dann hol ich ihn mit mit dem nächsten lohn^^


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

> eine einigermassen gut Anlage wie z.b. die Logitech Z506.


Das Logitröt/Joghurtbechersystem würde ich niemals als "gut" bezeichnen. Im Gegenteil, viel schlechter geht es fast nicht mehr.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (26. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Das Logitröt/Joghurtbechersystem würde ich niemals als "gut" bezeichnen. Im Gegenteil, viel schlechter geht es fast nicht mehr.



Welche ist besser um den preis?


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Für den Preis würde ich persönlich nur Kopfhörer kaufen. Dafür bekommst du eine vielfach besser Soundqualität, als es mit gleich teuren Lautsprechern möglich ist.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Ich hab noch den Pc vorgeschlagen bekommen Phil | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland.
Ps: das Laufwerk würde raus kommen.


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

is müll...
wer hat den vorgeschlagen?
xeon + p board + macho kühler... der xeon ist und bleibt nicht oc-bar -.-
graka wie gesagt die von asus, wenn du sparen willlst kauf gleich ne HD6870 von sapphire / asus / xfx
für was solltest du 675W brauchen bei der config?  außerdem: kauf lieber antec, be quiet!, corsair, cougar oder seasonic
ssd nach wie vor: crucial m4 oder samsung 830
screen kenn ich nicht...


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Das Gehäuse und der TFT ist der absolute Oberschrott. Würde ich nicht mit der Kneifzange anfassen, besonders das Gehäuse. Ich hatte einmal ein Sharkoon, würde ich nie wieder kaufen.

Bestell dir lieber ein Lancool K58! Da bekommst du wenigstens Qualität.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Also ich will mir jetzt morgen den Pc kaufen und jetzt bin ich verwirrt was ich mit holen sollte


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Welchen TFT benutzt du momentan?


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

nicht das system was dir mr. x vorgeschlagen hat oO

kauf dir sowas:
CPU: i5 2400 (oder xeon wenns drin liegt)
Board: MSI PH61A-P35 
RAM: 8 GB Kit DDR3 1333 G.Skill
Grafikkarte: ASUS ENGTX 560Ti 
Netzteil: Cougar A450
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi mit Fenster
Monitor: Asus vk246h (hab ich daheim, hammer )
Logitech z506 (wolltest du ja oder jez doch nicht?)
Rechner-Zusammenbau

ok wieso kostet der screen 217€?! der war mal bei 160.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

YAKUMO SLi 48,3 cm (19 Zoll) TFT-Monitor 
@ jonasf was ist mit dem letzten wo vorgeschlagen wurde?


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> is müll...
> wer hat den vorgeschlagen?
> xeon + p board + macho kühler... der xeon ist und bleibt nicht oc-bar -.-
> graka wie gesagt die von asus, wenn du sparen willlst kauf gleich ne HD6870 von sapphire / asus / xfx
> ...


 
 solltest auch lesen was man schreibt


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Hier mal mein Vorschlag:

Kopie von High-End. 12.06.2011, 11:23 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Den TFT würde ich später kaufen, falls du das Geld nicht hast. Zu der Soundkarte passt noch dieser Kopfhörer:

[User-Review] Superlux 681 /b/f günstige und gute Kopfhörer - Forum de Luxx


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

nt würd ich eher antec 520 oder be quiet l8 530 nehmen...
grakas rat ich immer zu asus weil die echt verdammt gut sind (leiseste & kühlste)...
cpu kühler eher macho o.ä. (matterhorn, brocken)

rest tiptop 
bildschirm könnte man auch bissl weniger zahlen.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Vorschlag:
> 
> Kopie von High-End. 12.06.2011, 11:23 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

außerdem wolltest du ja nicht übertakten oder?!

dann nimm sowas...
CPU: i5 2400 (oder xeon wenns drin liegt)
Board: MSI PH61A-P35 
RAM: 8 GB Kit DDR3 1333 G.Skill
Grafikkarte: ASUS ENGTX 560Ti 
Netzteil: Cougar A450
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi mit Fenster
Monitor: ... ^^
Logitech z506 (wolltest du ja oder jez doch nicht?)
Rechner-Zusammenbau


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

ne ich wollte nich übertakten. ist der xeon so viel besser?


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

untertakteter i7 2600... hat also smt...
soooo viel wird er nicht rausreißen...
ich persönlich würd vom geld lieber ne bessere anlage kaufen...


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Das Budget wird nur überschritten, weil da ein TFT enthalten ist, der sein Geld auch wert ist. Schliesslich nutzt man den auch viel länger, als den Rest des Rechners.


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

der TE will aber nicht ocn...
also sind 2500k + p board + macho hinfällig


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Ja Monitor ist mit schon wichtig.


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Man sollte sich die OC Möglichkeit nicht verbauen, da das Übertakten eine enorme Nutzungsdauerverlängerung sein kann. 12-18 Monate Hinauszögern einer Aufrüstung sind denke ich auf keinen Fall unrealistisch.


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

dann nimm sowas...
CPU: i5 2400 (oder xeon wenns drin liegt)
Board: MSI PH61A-P35 
RAM: 8 GB Kit DDR3 1333 G.Skill
Grafikkarte: ASUS ENGTX 560Ti 
Netzteil: Cougar A450
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi mit Fenster
Monitor: dell monitor von madz
Logitech z506
Rechner-Zusammenbau

bist du so bei 850-900

@madz: das muss der te entscheiden weil es ihn halt locker jetzt sofort 40/50€ mehr kostet und dann nochmal 30€ für nen kühler kommen.
12-18 monate halte ich für übertrieben aber nen 6-12 würd ich unterschreiben 
bin deiner meinung nur ist das budget leider begrenzt...


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Das Logitech Soundsystem ist pure Geldverschwendung, weil es so minderwertig ist.

Als Gehäuse lieber das Lancool:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/gehaeuse-und-kuehlung/2009/test-lancool-k58/


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Das Logitech Soundsystem ist pure Geldverschwendung, weil es so minderwertig ist.


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Also wenn ich beim Sound nach meinem Maßstab eines guten Einsteigerstereosystems gehen würde, müsste er mindeste 600€ ausgeben. Also für Verstärker und zwei Lautsprecher.
Gebraucht findet man natürlich auch für 300-400€ ältere, aber trotzdem sehr gute Boxen.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Welche Stero würdest du vorschlagen?
Ich bin ja auch nich der Typ der gleich so ne Mega-Anlage braucht nur was wo man n bissl lauter mal musik hören kann.


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Pzych0k1nq schrieb:


> Welche Stero würdest du vorschlagen?


 Also neu würde ich dir die Nubert Nupro A20 empfehlen. Die sind so gut, daß du die ersten Tage/Wochen nach dem Kauf wahrscheinlich nur noch grinsend durch die Gegend rennst. So war es jedenfalls beim Kauf meiner ersten, richtig guten Anlage.


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

600€ fürn einsteiger is n bissl krass...
für den normalen musikhörer reicht nen 2.1 system für 70€ oderso schon...
ist halt echt nix tolles dann aber zum normalen musik hören reichts (sound vom rechner mit onboard sound klingt auf ner geilen anlage eh ******* ^^)


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

> 600€ fürn einsteiger is n bissl krass...


Nein, ist es nicht. Soviel kostet ein passables Einstiegs 2.0 Hifi System, bei dem man von "Musik *hören*" und nicht nur von "Musik konsumieren" sprechen darf, also fast nichts mehr fehlt, was in der Aufnahme eigentlich vorhanden ist.

Für 70€ würde ich immer noch nur Kopfhörer kaufen.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

ja aber  ich bin ja ein normaler musik hörer 

Ps: ich hör kein Techno also muss es auch nich zu sehr scheppern^^


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Darf ich fragen, aus welchem PLZ Bereich du kommst?



> Ps: ich hör kein Techno also muss es auch nich zu sehr scheppern^^


Sound für 70€ scheppert bei fast jeder Musik.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, aus welchem PLZ Bereich du kommst?
> 
> 
> Sound für 70€ scheppert bei fast jeder Musik.


 
hahahah ;D ja 88400 aber wieso?^^


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Kennst du den Laden?

hifi aktiv Schmidt & Schuck    Brauerstr. 10, 88447 Warthausen    07351/71712     ‎


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

nein kenn ich nich jetzt die stero kann eig warten der bildschirm hat auch boxen  also streichen wir die stereo wo können wir dann was an der hardware oder tft verbessern?


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

bildschirmboxen sind schlimmer als das logitech system xD


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Logitech/PC Herstellerlautsprecher sind ihr Geld allgemein nicht wert. Egal ob man Kopfhörer oder Lautsprecher kauft, man wird immer über den Tisch gezogen.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

ok egal die sound muss jetzt vorerst nich überragend sein  pc ist hald dringend^^


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

yoyo macht sinn... ich hab das mitm sound auch erst noch geschoben ^^


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

also was kann man dann mit dem geld am pc noch verbesser was die leistung steigert^^


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Überleg dir die Geschichte mit dem Übertakten nochmal. Gratis bis zu 1,5 ghz mehr Leistung, sollte man nicht verachten.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

garantie weg und wenn er kaputt geht 190 euro weg dazu kommt das ich gar keine erfahrung damit habe.


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

2500k+p board+macho
macht ca 75€ mehr und kannst übertakten bis 4,5ghz ca (sagen wir 4-4.3 wären sinnvoll)

brauchst keine erfahrung.
und angst um cpu... naja... softys läuft auf 5ghz...


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Pzych0k1nq schrieb:


> garantie weg und wenn er kaputt geht 190 euro weg dazu kommt das ich gar keine erfahrung damit habe.


 Garantie weg ist . Was meinst du wieviel CPUS übertaktet werden und durch die Garantie gehen? Sauviele. Das Übertakten ist heutzutage sehr einfach, wenn man die entsprechenden, vielfach auffindbaren Tutorials liest.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Ja aber die lebenszeit vom cpu wird doch da auch noch verkürzt oder?


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Nicht so weit, daß es auch nur entfernt innerhalb der Nutzungsdauer relevant wird.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

kannst mir mal so eine anleitung zeigen grad von dem 2500k


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

5 Sekunden googeln:

Overclocking Sandy Bridge in 3 Schritten - OC Thread für Mainboards mit CPUs von Intel - GIGABYTE Forum


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

hmmm ich weiß nicht


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Also wenn man sich Zeit nimmt, ist die Geschichte gefahrlos und verbessert das P/l bzw. die Energieeffiziens eines Rechners enorm.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Aber theoretisch könnte er kaputt gehen oder?


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Wenn du deinen Kopf dabei im Garten vergräbst ja. Meine CPUS laufen seit zehn Jahre übertaktet, nie ist aufgrund der Übertaktung gestorben. Immer durch eigene Dummheit beim Umbau oder eben normale Defekte.


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

ich hab auch mit de 2500k das 1. mal übertaktet und hab keine probleme...
sogar softy hat seine cpu nicht kaputt gekriegt und bei dem sind die temps mal auf >80 hochgeschossen ^^
bei ihm läuft der auf 5ghz also solltest du dir keine gedanken machen wenn du ihn auf 4-4.3 bringst


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

4GHz schafft so ziemlich jede CPU ohne Spannungserhöhung. Da kann echt nicht viel passieren.


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

und mit dem hast du mich jez erinnert dass ich noch pix schießen wollte XD


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> und mit dem hast du mich jez erinnert dass ich noch pix schießen wollte XD



Du hast Nerven. Ich schmelze um ein Haar meine CPU ein, und ich soll trotzdem Deine BIOS-Settings überprüfen. Das nenne ich mutig.


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du hast Nerven. Ich schmelze um ein Haar meine CPU ein, und ich soll trotzdem Deine BIOS-Settings überprüfen. Das nenne ich mutig.


 
wenn ichs mir recht überlege...  
nene du hast mir ja auch sonst weitergeholfen bei dem kram


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Ich lass es mit dem übertakten auch wenn es Vorteile hat. Kann ich um das geld was ich spar noch ne hdd kaufen ?


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Momentan würde ich keine HDD kaufen, wenn es nicht aus wichtigem Grund sein muss. Steck das Geld lieber in den TFT!


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Ok dann Vorschläge oder ich kauf mir gleich ein Fernsehen und werd blind xD


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

Was für ein Budget hast Du denn für den Schirm? Wie groß soll er in etwa sein?


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Extra Budget hab ich keins ich schau kurz wie viel ungefähr. So 24 zoll.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Wenn das Handy nich lügt 270


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Warte mit dem TFT lieber, bis du Geld für was ordentliches hast! Der überlebt die Kiste um viele Jahre, also nicht daran sparen.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Was kostet ein ordentlicher den den ich Grad hab ist *******


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

naja 270 ist schon mal was oO


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

Dann könntest Du Dir diese mal anschauen: iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" oder  ASUS VK246H 

Da wäre sogar ein schicker 27 Zöller drin :  iiyama ProLite E2773HDS schwarz, 27"


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Also ich kann den nehmen wo du hast und dan hab ich 70 euro noch für ram z.b. oder ne bessere graka^^


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

den asus vk246h find ich super 
ram brauchst du nicht mehr.
graka könnte man drüber nachdenken
oder ne neue maus / tasta ^^


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Beim TFT würde ich nur Monitore mit IPS Panel kaufen, da sie das zigfach besser Bild bieten.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Maus und Tasta hab ich eig gute. (Logitech G15 und Logitech G500)
Ram noch mehr vllt?


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Kauf dir lieber einen guten TFT. Davon hast du jahrelang etwas. 


Die Tastatur ist übrigens nicht besser, als eine 20€ Cherry, weil sie die gleiche Technik verwendet.


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

nope mehr ram lohnt nicht
dann lieber noch teureren bildschirm


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Also dann schlagt mal einen vor bei hardwareversand wär es gut^^
@ madz was denkst du was ein guter tft kostet?


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Hatte ich dir einige Beiträge vorher schon verlinkt.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Denn von Dell?


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Richtig. Für den Preis ist der wirklich Spitzenklasse, genau wie der Dell Service.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Ist aber der Asus nicht besser?


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Nein, bei TFTS würde ich seit einger Zeit nur noch Dell oder Eizo kaufen.


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Vorteil vom Dell ist halt, dass Du viel weniger Farbverschiebungen hast, wenn Du schräg draufschaust. Ich finde ein TN-Panel zum Spielen z.B. völlig ausreichend, weil ich da sowieso immer frontal davor sitze.


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

EIn IPS Panel sieht einfach ingesamt besser aus. In dunklen Filmen/Spielen versinkt nicht alles in einem dunklen Sumpf, sondern man kann Details besser unterscheiden.


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

true 
also den asus vk246h find ich persönlich echt super 
aber nur dell / eizo ist quatsch.
samsung ist super und asus macht auch richtig gute schirme


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Ich weiß nicht nichts gegen dich Madz aber bist du Perfektionist?


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Von Dell bin ich wegen des spitzen Service, der hervorragenden Garantiebedingungen und der allgemeinen Qualität überzeugt. Samsung ist auch ok, aber bietet leider keine so guten IPS MOnitore, jedenfalls nicht zu dem Preis der Dells.




> Ich weiß nicht nichts gegen dich Madz aber bist du Perfektionist?


Ich habe wenig Geld, muss dafür hart arbeiten und dann will ich auch einen entsprechenden Gegenwert. 

_„Es gibt kaum etwas auf dieser Welt, das nicht irgend jemand ein  wenig schlechter machen und etwas billiger verkaufen könnte, und die  Menschen, die sich nur am Preis orientieren, werden die gerechte Beute  solcher Machenschaften. Es ist unklug, zu viel zu bezahlen, aber es ist  noch schlechter, zu wenig zu bezahlen. Wenn Sie zu viel bezahlen,  verlieren Sie etwas Geld. Das ist alles. Wenn Sie dagegen zu wenig  bezahlen, verlieren Sie manchmal alles, da der gekaufte Gegenstand die  ihm zugedachte Aufgabe nicht erfüllen kann. Das Gesetz der Wirtschaft  verbietet es, für wenig Geld viel Wert zu erhalten. Nehmen Sie das  niedrigste Angebot an, müssen Sie für das Risiko, das Sie eingehen,  etwas hinzurechnen. Und wenn Sie das tun, dann haben Sie auch genug  Geld, um für etwas Besseres zu bezahlen.“ (John Ruskin)


_Billig kaufen kann ich mir nicht leisten.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Gute Erklärung ^^


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

Aber nicht zutreffend für das Monitor-Problem.  Denn es ist ja wirklich nicht so, dass du totale Scheîße bekommst, wenn Du einen Monitor mit TN-Panel kaufst, und das Bild so Grütze ist, dass Du den Monitor nach 3 Wochen zum Sperrmüll trägst.


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Auf den TFT bezogen: Wieso soll ich bei einem so langlebigen Gerät 30-40€ sparen, wenn ich dafür eine bessere Qualität bekomme?

Genauso bei meiner Hifi Anlage. Die hat mich für ein 2.0 1500€ inkl Verstärker gekostet, hält aber potentiell mindestens 20 Jahre. Daß es noch überragend klingt, muss ich wohl nicht erwähnen, oder?


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

CPU: i5 2400 
Board: MSI PH61A-P35 
RAM: 8 GB Kit DDR3 1333 G.Skill
Grafikkarte: ASUS ENGTX 560Ti 
Netzteil: Cougar A450
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi mit Fenster
Monitor: Asus vk246h (hab ich daheim, hammer )
Rechner-Zusammenbau

So jetzt hab ich noch 70Euro


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Moment mal? Der TFT ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? Du willst für schlechter Technik 25€ mehr bezahlen? 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/673666


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

der hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Dell UltraSharp U2412M (schwarz) ?


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Ja, den würde ich mir auch kaufen. Das übrige Geld steckst du in eine schnellere Grafikkarte.


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

Wieso bestellst Du den Monitor nicht einfahc woanders? Die Preise sind ja jenseits von Gut und Böse.


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Der Preis für den 2412 ist ok.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Hmm welche Graka?


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Palit Geforce GTX 570, 1280MB, PCI-Express

Oder reicht dein Geld dann nicht mehr?


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

ich denke er sollte den screen woanders bestellen.
einfach so 40€ mehr bezahlen ist daneben.
wenn er das geld dann bei der graka drauflegt kommt was gutes bei rum


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Für den 2412m sind 245€ wirklich SEHR fair.


Hier der Testbericht: PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2412M Teil 16


----------



## jonasf (29. November 2011)

jap ist es.
sry hatte den preis mit dem vom TE geposteten verglichen der der falsche war ^^


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Also wenn ich den tft von dir nehm und die Graka wo du vorgeschlagen hast sollte es klappen^^


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Poste nochmal die aktuelle Zusammenstellung!


----------



## Softy (29. November 2011)

Oh, ich hatte auch die 23" Version im Kopf.  Dann wiederum ist der Aufpreis für ein lächerliches Zoll mehr Bildschirmdiagonale nicht gerechtfertigt. Den Unterschied sieht kein Mensch.


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Hatte ich ja ursprünglich auch empfohlen, aber des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich.

Empfohlen war:

2312m

er hat den 2412m herausgekramt. Letzteren würde ich persönlich kaufen, wenn ich einen neuen Monitor anschaffe.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (29. November 2011)

Ist bissl blöd bin am Handy also alles was ich als letztes gepostet hab bis auf die Graka und der tft die beiden von dir

Achso hat ich den falschen ups also ich schreib es morgen rein und Treff dann mein Entschluss ^^


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Für den 2412m sind 245€ wirklich SEHR fair.
> 
> 
> Hier der Testbericht: PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2412M Teil 16



Dann schau dir erstmal den Dell U2312HM an. Den Unterschied von 23,6" auf 24" merkt man nicht wirklich. Der HM ist der P/L-Monitor mit IPS-Panel im Moment. 
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
In vielen Bereichen sogar seinem großen Bruder überlegen.  

PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2312HM

@ TE

Bitte Doppelposts vermeiden! Für sowas gibt es den Bearbeiten-Button.  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

CPU: i5 2400
Board: MSI PH61A-P35 
RAM: 8 GB Kit DDR3 1333 G.Skill
Grafikkarte: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=43166&agid=707
Netzteil: Cougar A450
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi mit Fenster
Monitor: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p768321/pid/geizhals

Rechner-Zusammenbau

so wie wär das system?


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

Was ist mit der Grafikkarte?


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)

die graka fehlt...
sonst


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

Verbessert Bildschirm hat auch gefehlt^^


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)

die 30€ für ne phantom hast du nicht mehr oder?


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> die 30€ für ne phantom hast du nicht mehr oder?



Phantom?^^


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...sg=AFQjCNGrf8qG4KmpzqjS8htzj_rC07G6_A&cad=rja


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)

gainward phantom oder besser asus dc2

dafür reicht die kohle nicht mehr oder?


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

ja doch reicht noch für aber welche ist besser^^


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

Also ich würde das Geld lieber in Sound stecken. Was nützt die beste Grafik, wenn man kein "mitten Drin" Gefühl erlebt, weil der Sound so schlecht ist?


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

du mit deinem Sound  der sound hat noch zeit


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

Naja, für 20€ gibt es den [User-Review] Superlux 681 /b/f günstige und gute Kopfhörer - Forum de Luxx

Der ist so günstig, daß man garnicht überlegen muss.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

wenn dann würd ich eh eins mit mirco holen^^


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)

naja die phantom und asus dc2 sind aber schon die besten gtx 570...  sache vom TE ^^
weiß nicht genau wieviel schwächer die palit ist...


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

Pzych0k1nq schrieb:


> wenn dann würd ich eh eins mit mirco holen^^


 Und dich von den PC Herstellern komplett betrügen lassen. Headsets sind immer und grundsätzlich maßlos überteuert. Mir kommt kein PCaudioprodukt mehr ins Haus. NIEMALS WIEDER. Das Zeug ist nur überteuerter Mist.

Wenn ich die Klangqualität als Maßstab für den Preis nehme, müsste alle speziell für den Computer gebauten Audiogeräte mindestens 50% günstiger angeboten werden.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

Also jetzt Sound hol ich ned^^ jetzt welche graka^^


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)

die asus


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

hast du wenigstens mal das Review und die vielen positiven Kommentare gelesen? Vermutlich nicht, sonst wärst du nicht so ablehnend. 


Als Graka würde ich die Phantom nehmen, weil ich darüber bisher nur gutes gelesen habe.


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)

leistungstechnisch sind sie gleich, die asus ist leiser nimmt aber 3 slots ein

ich hab von beiden nur gutes gehört und hab die asus selbst


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

die asus ist billiger oder?


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)

2€ oderso  

lass mich kurz schauen wegen der länge
welches gehäuse nimmst du?


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

Alter Schwede! Du bist echt zu faul, um Geizhals zu bedienen, was? 

Sollen wir für dich auch noch das Atmen übernehmen?  Denken musst du jetzt schon nicht mehr, wir setzen dir momentan alles vor.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

Bitfenix Shinobi mit Fenster


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

Das ist schlechter als das Lancool K58....


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)

32.5cm max graka länge
passen also beide
musst du entscheiden 
die asus braucht mehr platz ist aber leiser und kühler


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

CPU: i5 2400
Board: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=50898&agid=1601
RAM: 8 GB Kit DDR3 1333 G.Skill
Grafikkarte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, 1280MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI
Netzteil: Cougar A450
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi mit Fenster
Monitor: 23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk) - Computer Shop

Rechner-Zusammenbau

 712,24 € Jetzt ohne Bildschirm
 896,24 Mit Bildschrim (TFT 184)

Also wär er so angemessen?


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)




----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

Mit Mainboard alles kompatibel?


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)

mobo vlt eher das asrock h61de/se das msi hat ja nur 2 ram schienen
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=50898&agid=1601


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

Auch gut da spar ich nochmal 2 euro^^


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)




----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

kannst du den pc so absegnen genau so wie er bei post 195 ist?


----------



## Softy (30. November 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> mobo vlt eher das asrock h61de/se das msi hat ja nur 2 ram schienen
> http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=50898&agid=1601



Das Board hat ja nicht mal USB3.  Da würde ich ein http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...8&agid=1603&pvid=4n383vuqz_gvmg6b7y&ref=13&lb nehmen.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

Hmmm das stimmt


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

jonasf gegen argument?^^
ups sry wegen dp


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

Ein Board sollte USB 3.0 und Sata 3 haben.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

Also kann man ihn mit dem mobo wo softy vorgeschlagen hat absegenen? ist ja nicht grad wenig geld^^


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

Ja, daß ist gut.


----------



## Softy (30. November 2011)

Der einzige "Nachteil" ist, dass es ein µATX Brett ist. Falls Du aber nicht einen Haufen Erweiterungskarten einbauen willst, ist das schon ok. Das Asrock H61 iCafe gibt es leider nicht bei hardwareversand.de.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

also dann bestell ich mir den pc so wie ich ihm post 195 geschrieben hab nur mit dem mobo von softy.


----------



## Softy (30. November 2011)

Jup, sieht gut aus. 

Mit USB3 und SATA3 und ATX Format gäbe es diese hier:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H67DE 3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI PH61A-P35 (B3), Intel H61, ATX, DDR3


----------



## Madz (30. November 2011)

Wieso nicht das Lancool K58?


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Jup, sieht gut aus.
> 
> Mit USB3 und SATA3 und ATX Format gäbe es diese hier:
> 
> ...


 
kostet ja ähnlich also wär eins von den 2 Besser

@Madz das andere design gefällt mir mehr


----------



## Softy (30. November 2011)

Ist eigentlich Geschmackssache. Das Asrock hat SATA3 nativ im Chipsatz (weil H67), das MSI und das U3/S3 nur über einen HostController. Spielt in der Praxis aber so gut wie keine Rolle.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (30. November 2011)

CPU: i5 2400
Board: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI PH61A-P35 (B3), Intel H61, ATX, DDR3
RAM: 8 GB Kit DDR3 1333 G.Skill
Grafikkarte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, 1280MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI
Netzteil: Cougar A450
Gehäuse: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28132&agid=631
Monitor: 23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk) - Computer Shop

Rechner-Zusammenbau


So ist bestellt Vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben ist echt Nett von Euch  Ich meld mich wenn er da ist und wie das System ist 

Mfg Phil


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (3. Dezember 2011)

So Computer da alles klappt bis auf eins weiß wer warum ich nich über lan in i-net komm es zeigt keine verbindung an.


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2011)

Hast Du den Lan-Treiber schon installiert?


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (3. Dezember 2011)

Nächste Problem wenn ich die CD reinlegt kommt irgendwas von wegen Fehler in dem Sound Ordner auf der CD dadurch kann ich nur die Utility installieren aber in Richtung Driver nichts.


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2011)

Die Mainboard DVD kannst Du wegwerfen  Ich würde die aktuellsten Treiber von der Homepage des Boardherstellers ziehen.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab schon mit dem LiveUpdate versucht da kommt das alles auf dem Neustenstand wär.


ah es klappt wieder^^


----------



## Madz (3. Dezember 2011)

Und zufrieden mit der Monitorempfehlung?


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (5. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Und zufrieden mit der Monitorempfehlung?



Ist noch nicht da :


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (7. Dezember 2011)

So er ist da  Hammer geil das teil morgen noch ein HDMI Kabel kaufen mal schauen wie dann alles aussieht  Muss ich beim HDMI Kabel auf was achten außer das es DVI ist?


----------



## Madz (7. Dezember 2011)

Du weisst jetzt wahrscheinlich, wieso ich TN Panels nicht mag, oder?


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (7. Dezember 2011)

Ja  muss ich beim Kabel auf was achten?


----------



## Madz (7. Dezember 2011)

Nein, einfach ein HDMI Kabel kaufe.


----------



## jonasf (8. Dezember 2011)

oder ein dvi kabel... ^^


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (13. Dezember 2011)

Dvi is dabei^^


----------



## jonasf (13. Dezember 2011)

das reicht vollkommen aus 
signal ist ja das gleiche nur ohne tonübertragung ^^


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (13. Dezember 2011)

Boxen sind ja eh nich am tft


----------



## jonasf (13. Dezember 2011)

und selbst wenn wirst du von der graka wenig soundsignale bekommen


----------



## Softy (13. Dezember 2011)

Doch, das geht. Aber die Boxen von Monitoren:


----------



## jonasf (13. Dezember 2011)

echt? 
wie unsinnig ^^
jap das sowieso


----------

